# DOND 1930s prewar  Elgin bicycle Badge



## tanksalot (Feb 10, 2022)

This is a 1930s Elgin bicycle badge . I believe this badge was used in 28” as well as early 26” Elgin bicycles . Please add $5.00 to your offer for US and PR shipping only . Pay pal friends and family preferred. If paying by goods and services please add $2.00 to help cover fees .


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 10, 2022)

$10 + $5 for shipping  PP/FF 👍


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you for the offer . 
no deal .


----------

